# A/C Bypass on 09 Rogue



## VANDR01D (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello,

I am trying to bypass a locked up A/C compressor on a 2009 rogue with a bypass pulley but having issues locating one for the make/model. I seriously need to do something to get this car going ASAP, as the alternator is not charging as it should and causing hard and/or non-starts because the battery isnt charging as it should be.

Any help would be deeply appreciated, even a work around. I am going to pull the A/C compressor and see if the clutch assembly for the A/C is locked up and possibly causing my issue too.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When the A/C is turned off, the A/C compressor clutch should not be energized thus making the compressor pulley free-wheeling even if the compressor itself is locked up.


----------



## VANDR01D (Oct 6, 2015)

I managed to stuff my arm down and spritz some breaker oil gently on the clutch itself, the pulley appears to be free spinning but the clutch is also spinning constantly, but at a ridiculously low RPM in comparison. I have been attempting to power the clutch on and off via the thermostat, but I dont know which fuses and/or relays (nor are they clearly marked, or easy to find on the net!) power the A/C clutch itself. I might just have to start by testing voltage at the clutch and than ringing the wires out back to the relay box and hope for the best.

Any ideas or assistance to help me along?


----------



## VANDR01D (Oct 6, 2015)

NEW Info:
I found the clutch is the most-likely/primary culprit that's putting stress on the loop in general. When I gave it another spritz of break-free oil and was whacking it gently with a leather mallet it smoked like a chimney it was so damn hot. I think I am going to disconnect the clutch power cable, wrap it up for winter and cut the clutch off the pulley until I can scrape enough money to replace it. Winter is arriving soon and A/C I can do without for the next 6-8 months in Northern New England. 

Anyone else think this is okay, or do you think I'm grinding my gears on this? Thanks ahead!


----------

